# churros through a sausage stuffer



## shellbellc

My brother in law is a caterer and he is making churros for the first time tonight...I was thinking an easy way to pipe them would be through a sausage stuffer...too bad I just purchased mine yesterday! I don't have it yet!!


----------



## navionjim

That ought to work, I have a pasta maker that I've used to make churros with. That works great, I wonder if you can smoke churros?


----------



## deejaydebi

How about a pastry bag? Cookie press? Or a Jerky Shooter? A ziplock bag with the corner cut out?


----------



## richoso1

Debi, you are one creative woman. With all that you do, you manage your division of attention so well!


----------



## poopypuss

Go figure... type "sausage stuffer" "churro" and "recipe" into Google and it leads to SMF.

I know it's a little (over 10 years) late, but this may help.


----------

